# clipping's for hash?



## load3dic3 (May 1, 2011)

hey all, i just wanted to know what is the best way to store your clipping's for a period of time. so i can gather enough to make some hash. Thanks!! :hubba:


----------



## gypsydog (May 1, 2011)

I freeze all the trim while its still green. If the trim dries out before freezing alot of the trics will brake off in storage.


----------



## donnachris67 (May 1, 2011)

i would suggest freezing while it is still green and wet also. also, you'll want to put it in a ziploc baggie.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (May 22, 2011)

freeze while wet most def


----------



## Erbal (May 22, 2011)

In case you missed it, tossing them in the freezer while fresh n' wet is the best


----------



## BudLover#69 (May 23, 2011)

I really got to stop being so lazy!  My friends get mad at me becuase saving all those sugar leaves and then doing the whole process just isnt worth all the trouble to me!  But Man I bet I have thrown away alot of hash clippings.  I got to start saving them and try it again.

Oh ya Jar in the freezer just after clipping.


----------



## Locked (May 23, 2011)

I must have a Cpl pounds of hash trim in my freezer...the wife gets pissed and makes me make hash every so often....  I only keep buds and sugar leaf...no fan leaves or other junk.


----------



## thomas 11111 (May 23, 2011)

Not to sound like a broken record but I saw on a video I have to freeze them.  In the video it said the crystal will come off alot easier if they are solid.


----------



## Erbal (May 23, 2011)

thomas 11111 said:
			
		

> Not to sound like a broken record but I saw on a video I have to freeze them.  In the video it said the crystal will come off alot easier if they are solid.



Yes, that is part of the reason why you use ice water. It keeps it nice and cool while acting as an abrasive that is easy to remove


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 24, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I must have a Cpl pounds of hash trim in my freezer...the wife gets pissed and makes me make hash every so often....  I only keep buds and sugar leaf...no fan leaves or other junk.



LOL--I am the same way (except I don't have a wife).  I'll bet I have at least a couple of pounds of small buds and sugar leaves waiting for me.


----------



## BudLover#69 (May 24, 2011)

Funny,  I just harvested a SnowCap plant, mmmm sweet taste and smell.  As I was trimming I thought about this post!! lol.  If someone was here to seperate these cuttings as I trim they could Keep all the Sugar!  lol  God I need not be so Lazy!  Oopps they just hit the garbage disposal, Dam Smack Me!


----------



## Erbal (May 24, 2011)

BudLover#69 said:
			
		

> Funny,  I just harvested a SnowCap plant, mmmm sweet taste and smell.  As I was trimming I thought about this post!! lol.  If someone was here to seperate these cuttings as I trim they could Keep all the Sugar!  lol  God I need not be so Lazy!  Oopps they just hit the garbage disposal, Dam Smack Me!



I always do my trimmings as a two step process;
First I get all the sun leaves and random junk. Then I go back over it and snag all the sugar leaf to set aside.


----------



## BudLover#69 (May 24, 2011)

Erbal said:
			
		

> I always do my trimmings as a two step process;
> First I get all the sun leaves and random junk. Then I go back over it and snag all the sugar leaf to set aside.


 
Ya I should save the sugar and learn how to make hash.  But the only hash I ever liked I got in Germany,  Black and from Afganastan that I liked.

What my friends make using all the bags and Ice, buckets.... Just seems to be alot of trouble and not half as good what I use to get in Germany. 
Maybe yours is better!


----------



## Erbal (May 25, 2011)

BudLover#69 said:
			
		

> Ya I should save the sugar and learn how to make hash.  But the only hash I ever liked I got in Germany,  Black and from Afganastan that I liked.
> 
> What my friends make using all the bags and Ice, buckets.... Just seems to be alot of trouble and not half as good what I use to get in Germany.
> Maybe yours is better!



I can't say yay or nay since I never have smoked hash from Germany, or anywhere in Europe. I do know that for less than a chill evenings worth of time, you got some smoke that will easily last you a month ... I see it as a bigger return on your end product. Tossing the trimmings is like killing a bear only for its gall bladder. Sure its like worth some money but you're leaving behind all that yummy meat!

Ooh, and an awesome rug ...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 25, 2011)

BudLover#69 said:
			
		

> Ya I should save the sugar and learn how to make hash.  But the only hash I ever liked I got in Germany,  Black and from Afganastan that I liked.
> 
> What my friends make using all the bags and Ice, buckets.... Just seems to be alot of trouble and not half as good what I use to get in Germany.
> Maybe yours is better!



Then I would say that your friends are not doing it right.  Bubble hash is extremely easy to make and there is no reason that it can not be as good as other hash and it is basically FREE.  I can make up a batch of bubble in an hour or 2.  I laughed when one of my friends I shared with said "Wow this is great--you can tell this wasn't made up in someone's kitchen."  I could absolutely kick myself when I think of all the trim I threw away over the years.


----------



## BudLover#69 (May 25, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Then I would say that your friends are not doing it right. Bubble hash is extremely easy to make and there is no reason that it can not be as good as other hash and it is basically FREE. I can make up a batch of bubble in an hour or 2. I laughed when one of my friends I shared with said "Wow this is great--you can tell this wasn't made up in someone's kitchen." I could absolutely kick myself when I think of all the trim I threw away over the years.


 
LOL the kicken yourself got me!  I'm going to harvest 2 Querkles in a day or two.  I'll trim in the two step fashion Erb does and start saving the good stuff.  I'll do some 'how to' readings, get some bags and see what I come up with.  How much is a set of bags?  @ any Hydro store? I'm in Sacramento, CA.   I'm convinced and gonna try it,  Thanks.  THG how long did it take you to learn/perfect it so well?


----------



## Erbal (May 25, 2011)

The bag set costs roughly $150 at the hydro stores. You can do it cheap if you try the coffee filter method, but the bags will sift out the good stuff from the bad. Just read up on the micron sizes of the trics and compare them to the bag microns. To stir it all together I use a giant egg beater attached to a drill. i think it is actually a paint mixer I picked up at Home Depot or something. Run it once, get your goodies, then run it again. I only do the two.

Feel free to PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## Erbal (May 25, 2011)

I also want to mention that the bags work great, but after a few uses, you need to clean all the gunk that sticks to the screen. Rubbing alcohol works just as good on the screen mesh as it does the inside of your glass.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 25, 2011)

I got my bags off E-bay and am quite happy with them--they cost far less than $150.  I have never had good results with the coffee filter method.  I clean my screens after every use with alcohol.  I have quit using the 25 micron bag.  It simply takes too long to drain and many of the trichs are small and immature.  I think I get the best hash from the 75 and 45 micron bags.  I also run mine through twice--I just believe that a lot of trichs stick to the ice with only 1 run through.  Making bubble hash is not rocket science.--you will have it down in no time.  Be careful to not mix the trim too hard or too long or you get a lot of leaf material in your hash.  

There is a pretty good Sticky on making bubble in the Hash section that Subsool did.


----------

